# New Labs-some still pending



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Is it unusual for a Reverse T3, vit B12, calcitonin, and vitamin D labs to take 6 days for results??

I had my labs drawn on the 20th. Got a partial report status today in the mail. These were done by QUEST.
My doctor wasn't in today to sign off on them, so I don't know what she thinks yet...

Here is what I have so far:

TSH-3d gen. 1.14 (.40-4.50)
T4, free 1.4 (.8-1.8) that is a TINY lab range, isn't it??
T-3, free 2.7 (2.3-4.2)

My Ferritin is 88 (10-232) large range,eh?
My total iron is 64 (40-175)-it doesn't say SERUM iron, so I am not sure if it is...
Iron Binding Capacity 292 (250-450)
% saturation 22 (15-50)

My Lipids:
total cholesterol 173 (125-200)
HDL 49 (>or = 46)
Triglycerides 53 (<150)
LDL 113 (<130)
CHOL/HDLC ratio 3.5 (< or = 5)
fasting glucose 94 (65-99)
sodium 139 (135-146)
Hemoglobin A1c 5.2 (<5.7)

That's all for now, folks. I should have the other results within a day or two...Hopefully!!!

To me, it seems that my glucose level is too high...but it's in range. My iron saturation seems low too... compared to my ferretin?

As far as my thyroid labs, I am waiting for the RT-3...but does it look like my body is making enough Free T-3?? How can that be fixed?

Thanks for any insight. I am also going to the ENT surgeon on Friday to have him evaluate my new lymph nodes-especially the one above my collarbone.

I will post the additional results when I get them.


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh...I didn't notice that my B12 labs came back as well.

B-12 (serum) 467 (200-1100)
folate (serum) >24 (normal is >5.4)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

usmc4myson said:


> Is it unusual for a Reverse T3, vit B12, calcitonin, and vitamin D labs to take 6 days for results??
> 
> I had my labs drawn on the 20th. Got a partial report status today in the mail. These were done by QUEST.
> My doctor wasn't in today to sign off on them, so I don't know what she thinks yet...
> ...


No, FT3 is awfully low in the range. Mid-range of the range given would be 3.5. Most of us feel best when FT3 is above that.

Your ferritin is great! Keep it there and your lipids are really good. Totally awesome. You are doing something very right.

I don't know why all your lab results would not come in all together. I would wait a few more days and then follow up. Maybe they lost a page on the printout? Who knows!

Glad you are seeing the ENT. Very glad. That is what I find most important and I know you do as well.


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok.
I just got off the phone with my doctor with the rest of the results.

My Reverse T-3 was High. The range is 11-32. Mine was 37.
My calcitonin was in the normal range...but I forgot to write down the number.

My Vitamin D was 17, which she told me is very low. I didn't write down the range. She wants me to supplement with 4000 mg of emulsified D3 per day.

I will get hard copies of the labs at my appt on May 10th.

I will also stop by the office on Friday to pick up a saliva test kit. She is going to test my cortisol and the other female hormones.

Does this complete the puzzle for me? Obviously, I am not converting T-4 into the good kind of T-3. The doctor wants to see my saliva test results before she switches me to a dessicated product. She feels that the adrenals must be treated, and my selenium, vitamin D, iron, and zinc/copper levels must be optimized before I can experience a really good result from the dessicated product.
No doctor has ever cared about anything but my TSH in 12 years of being "treated" for Hashimotos. That is a crying shame. The winds of change are coming...because, in the words of Motley Crue, "we're not gonna take it...any more!!!" LOL!! I thank God that I am not so far gone down the autoimmune hell highway that I can't get off at the next exit, and get onto the "healthy, vibrant, ALIVE" expressway!!

You guys have helped me to get onto this road, and I am eternally grateful.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

usmc4myson said:


> Ok.
> I just got off the phone with my doctor with the rest of the results.
> 
> My Reverse T-3 was High. The range is 11-32. Mine was 37.
> ...


And we are grateful for you! Sounds like you have a good doc at long last. Let the healing journey begin!

rT3
http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatis.htm


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I honestly don't understand docs. I have been waiting a month for blood work results. I fired my last doc for this and for not being willing to recognize the importance of T3. My new doc is at least giving me armour, but I'm pretty frustrated with the lab situation today. So, I honestly can not tell you what is a normal time to wait for results. My last PCP was pretty fast, but totally dismissed a bunch of symptoms that almost killed me.

I am glad to see that you got all your results. your doc sounds like she is really on top of things. I wish I could find someone that thorough. Sigh.

When I have had D3, the range has been 30-100, but I have read that 50+ is ideal.

I bet you will fell tons better with some T3. I know I noticed a huge change. But it sounds like getting the adrenals in order first is the best plan.


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Andros!! You're just the bees knees! I gotta tell you...in two weeks of exercising I have lost 14 pounds. That feels pretty darn good, even if it was mostly water weight. I am hydrating myself properly while exercising, which is KEY. People with low adrenal function often make the mistake of drinking plain water or tons of gatorade. That just made me feel like I was so sick and lethargic and weak. I now make myself a half gallon of water to take to the gym with around 2 tsp kosher salt and a couple packets of stevia shaken in. This stuff WORKS!

I am actually sweating like crazy, making many trips to the ladies room, BUT I am no longer Miss Puffy when I work out! ( I go to a Mixed Martial Arts gym, warehouse style, where the sensei doesn't turn on the air conditioning-but opens the huge garage doors to let the breeze in!! LOL) This special water tastes SO GOOD to my body, and it is actually helping me! I also read that when my adrenals are ok again, I will no longer have a taste for the salty water. Right now, I cannot even drink regular water. It makes me feel ill. The sensei who is helping me with my work out plan told me that the first six weeks of beginning an exercise program are when the body is working its hardest. He wasn't surprised by my weight loss at all. I almost fell off the scale, but it must be working, because never in my entire life have I lost 14 lbs in 2 weeks. He helped me set up a program on the elliptical that is amazing. I only exercise for about 30 minutes total, but 5 minutes on, 5 minutes of rest and recovery for my muscles. The key for me was the electrolyte balance. My ultimate fitness goal is to be able to participate in the Seidokan Self Defense and the Kickboxing class. By next year at this time!!

Lavender, I hear ya! It has been a long road for me. 
When I got my blood drawn at Quest, I was able to fill out a form that allowed Quest to send ME a copy of my labs too.
I was pleasantly surprised when they showed up this time (last time I had blood drawn, the paper must have gotten separated from my blood, and I never received my results).
A month sounds like an awfully long time to wait for results though!! Even with my old doctor, I got results as soon as they came in, but it was the nurse who called me with either a Normal or Abnormal. No additional details. I was shocked when my new doctor called today and spoke with me for about 10 minutes about my labs! I've got to pinch myself!
My new doctor is an MD who is board certified in family practice and Integrative Medicine. I found her by googling Integrative Physicians in PA. She was not listed in the "good docs" section of any thyroid website. Most of those docs are cash only, or accept a limited number of insurance plans ( I called most of the ones near me, and found that to be true). My new doc participates fully in my insurance plan, which was important to me (otherwise, why bother paying hundreds each month for coverage?)

If you've got a doctor who is open and willing to try other meds, look at adrenals, and other important pre-treatment factors, then I would say that you've got a good thing going. Maybe try calling your insurance company to see if there is a hold up on their end of things? Sometimes your particular policy may not cover certain labs, and there is some kind of internal authorization needed. Has your doctor investigated why the labs are not back yet? My doc told me today that when I get the saliva test, it takes about 2 weeks to get results back. I'm glad she told me that up front.

Good Luck getting those results...


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

This doc is an integrative med family doc. She is prescribing Armour, but has not looked into anything else as far as adrenals. I did convince her to run a ferretin test, which is what I am waiting on, but she didn't think it was relevant.

I got a statement for the labs on Monday. My insurance company has already processed the claim and paid the doctor.

I called the office Tuesday. they have the labs, but the doc has to review them and follow up before they can be sent to me. They took a message for the doc, but I have not gotten a response yet. The lab was the University lab where the doctor works. The policy is that the doc has to review the labs before I can get a copy. I have found the exact same policy at other docs/labs in my area. So, the hangup is the doc.

The first time I saw the doc it took 2 weeks to get the lab results mailed to me. The last time I called after two weeks and the results were already in the mail. I was out of town last week and expected to have the labs by the time I got home, but nothing has come.

I will call the office and leave another message if I don't get a response tomorrow.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Doc just called and apologized. She actually called me herself, which is a huge improvement over my last doc. Talked with me for quite a while. My ferretin is low and my TSH is high. Starting iron and bumping up my Armour. I like answers.


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Answers are good! Glad to hear. Hope you see good improvements soon!


----------

